# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام در ایران هاست

## iranhost.com

ایران هاست جهت تکمیل تیم نرم افزاری خود تعدادی برنامه نویس با مشخصات زیر استخدام می نماید

۱. برنامه نویس وب مسلط به C#‎.net  و Ajax جهت برنامه نویسی لایه UI پروژه های تحت وب
۲. Developer وب مسلط به  #C و SQL Server و معماری چند لایه 

شرایط عمومی :
۱. تمام وقت 
۲. حداقل تحصیلات فوق دیپلم
۳. محل اقامت تهران

متقاضیان می توانند رزومه کاری خود را به نشانی job@iranhost.com ارسال فرمایند

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

افرادی که در آموزشگاه برنامه نویس دوره دیده اند جهت استخدام در شرکت فوق اولویت دارند.

در صورتی که دوره ای را در آموزشگاه برنامه نویس گذرانده اید و گواهی پایان دوره دریافت نکرده اید می توانید پس از هماهنگی تلفنی و تعیین وقت قبلی جهت دریافت گواهینامه پایان دوره مراجعه فرمائید.

----------

